# recently finished guitar stand!



## dansandsleeds (Oct 25, 2009)

please tell me what you think


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

It's interesting, but I don't like the look of the chinese ply endgrain showing. It might look better with baltic birch plywood that doesn't have voids in it.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very modern. Would probably have more character if you used a figured hardwood.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Have to agree ... the plywood end grain .. not so attractive.

suggestion ... full and seal the end grain and perhaps paint it black
or a color to match your guitar.
I like the design and your work is very nice.
Awesome guitar:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I agree too!*

Why not just paint the entire wood assembly a color, black is OK, but what ever matches/contrasts the guitar best. Space it away from the plastic/plexi with stainless washers so it won't imprint and mannnnn! All contemporary and very cool. :thumbsup: bill 
Another thought, if you "have to have" wood, is to veneer the shape where ever there's end grain. The end grain "cheapens" it and it doesn't reflect the rest of the high end, quality look. JMO


----------



## dansandsleeds (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for the opinions. i must say i aggree with you  

thing about the voids is, it is some of the worst ply ive ever used!, i had someone order me the wrong stuff but i thought il do my best with it. (very cheap) haha

i chose to keep the end grain shown beacuse ply is a material that is not too oftently used in contempary furniture design, and i didnt put a stain on it as i wanted to see how effective ply can be without the aid of a stain or oil as such.




and yes thanks! its quite a nice guitar just need to replace a string!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you think there needs to be felt where the guitar makes contact with the wood to prevent scratches? And it would cover up a large portion of your end grain problem.
Good design though.


----------



## dansandsleeds (Oct 25, 2009)

hmm, i origonally planned on adding felt/ rubber to the contact points, however the finish is that smooth when i first placed it on the stand i realy felt no need for it. however if i was to produce it for a customer then yes i would


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

First thing I have is..."When did you borrow my guitar?" ;-) 

Seriously though, I like it but the front plexiglass just sits funny with me for some reason. Maybe I'm not used to seeing something like that on a stand. From a design side, I would maybe add something like make the plexiglass on the front in the shape of a trebble cleff or 16th note. Or dress up the front of the stand. It's not needed but it would add to the design. 

Really nice work and idea! Got me thinking about making one now!


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice job and on the stand. I like think it looks great but I agree about the end grain.

I would like to know how you bent the plexy glass.

The only way I can make music with a guitar is to drop it.:icon_smile:

Again, very nice job and look.


----------



## naidyhrnibbod (Sep 26, 2013)

Love it!

i am a sixth form student at Chepstow school UK studying AS level product design.
i have chosen to make a naturally inspired wooden guitar stand for my first year project. I admire your guitar stand and it has inspired me, so i was wondering if you would kindly assist me by taking the time to answer the following questions as part of my research.

could you outline who your main target market is? age? gender? profession? 

Do you have any extra advice on making or designing a guitar stand?
Thanks for your time, hope to hear from you soon.


Rhydian.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

dansandsleeds said:


> hmm, i origonally planned on adding felt/ rubber to the contact points, however the finish is that smooth when i first placed it on the stand i realy felt no need for it. however if i was to produce it for a customer then yes i would


I think it's a really cool idea. I've seen many guitar stands but never one like that. It looks like a store display, which isn't a bad thing. Just an observation.

As for the felt or rubber idea, I think you should still consider going that route. I suspect that the wood - smooth as it may be - will eventually wear on your guitar. The guitar may also wear on the stand in the same manner. If you did pad it, the padding (felt, rubber, whatever) could even wrap around to cover the sides of the look is of concern: one continuous strip from left bottom, over the top and all the way to the bottom of the right side. Or solid wood or veneer could be used to conceal the plywood edging on the sides.

Though, if you like the look of the plywood edges that's fine. Personally, I sometimes DO like that look. And I actually think it looks good on your stand. But I am concerned that the cradle part is going to ding and scratch your guitar's finish over time.

All in all though, I like that you've come up with a creative and unique design.

here's an example of a foam product that would be good for this application. This or mouse pad type foam rubber. They both are a moderately dense foam with a smooth or fabric-like surface layer. A little contact cement and you're on your way to a cozy nestle for your instrument.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

naidyhrnibbod said:


> ...
> 
> could you outline who your main target market is? age? gender? profession?
> 
> ...


As he stated, his target market is himself.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very cool design. What do you have to keep the guitar from tipping left or right. Like most common stands have the neck craddle.


----------



## dansandsleeds (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi to everyone that has left a comment.

I haven't visited this page in several months now...

I would like to point out that i was a 2nd year college student at leeds college of art studying 3d design when i produced this. that was 3 years ago!

i am now in my second year at sheffield Hallam university studying product design in furniture. (after 2 years out working)

I am so pleased that this has inspired others who are learning and to those who are also just doing this sort of thing as a hobby.

There were several things you guys have picked up on including, paint finish..padding and the possibilities of an extra design motive such as a treble clef or such like.

at the time i made this, there were so many other things i had thought of. But due to time.. a limited budget and the availability of materials. The outcome was somewhat reduced in quality and over all finish.

i would like to call it a prototype, or an idea that could be expanded on.

An answer to how i bended the acrylic is simple...I used a vice.. some panels of wood cut to length and a heat gun to gradually warm that plastic until it was malleable enough to bend slowy without causing stress/air bubbles in the material.

Take note! i tested this with scrap before i did the final thing as this acrylic (12mm) is very thick and very expensive.

There was no target audience for this piece. other than i had to choose the type of environment it would/could be situated in. We were been tested on our understanding of 3d form and the ability to be able to produce a working product.

I would love to see other work and other guitar stands from everyone here! so please post it straight into here if you have any photos.


Dan


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Darn, I got fooled again by someone resurrecting a several-years-old thread. That's been happening a lot lately.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

First, Steve, don't worry about it. It happens to us all. 

Second, ply is used in a LOT of contemporary furniture design. I'm not sure who said it isn't but just about anything with bent wood design is made with ply these days. 


dansandsleeds:
I didn't see anything wrong with the use of the ply other than the arc of the cut didn't fit well with the particular guitar pictured. Maybe that was deliberate, to make the stand more "universal" but it's the only issue I noted.

I'd be interested to see what your designs look like now after a few more years of experience, though.


----------

